# OK who hasn't had to replace their Kindle 2?



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Lots of threads on screen problems, having to call customer service and having to have a replacement(s) sent etc. which is fine and helpful to see how things are getting resolved but................

.............I'm beginning to wonder if it is a fluke that mine hasn't given me a bit of trouble, lol.

Had my K2 as soon as it was released, use it for hours a day, every day.  I've hacked it, unhacked it and rehacked it and it keeps on ticking.

So anyone else have a trouble free existence with their K2 or is it just me.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I wonder if this would work better as a poll?

You could even break it up into how many times some have had to get a replacement.

Ex:

Never needed a replacement
Needed one replacement
Needed two replacements
Needed three or more replacements

Something like that may be interesting.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Thankfully, mine has never given me any trouble at all.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine has been fine.  And it's even better since I got some pretty new fonts that are easier for me to read.
Any problems have been personal adjustment problems going from my KK to the K2.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

KNOCKING on wood!

Mine has been trouble free.

Eric
(ELDogStar)


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

No problems at all with mine.

(Just as a FWIW . . . . IME message boards always tend to give false impressions.  People with problems post the most, as they're looking for help/advice.  Not many people will post just to say everything's hunkey dorey.)


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

HUNKY DORRY over here! 

Eric


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

Knock on wood, but I haven't had any problems so far. I haven't even had issues with my screen.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't had issues with mine...but I also haven't taken it out in the sun yet...


----------



## ny2ks (Apr 8, 2009)

Debra's Precious has been a good girl since the stork...um I mean Big Brown, dropped her off at my doorstep.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Raises hand.  I have my original, no problems.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

No problems whatsoever with my K2 (I also had none back with the K1 when I had it!)


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

all good here


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I have my original.  Mine fades a little bit in the sun but not enough for me to return it........yet.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Mine has been fine except for the it taking a while to deliver my books via Whispernet..not quite sure yet what's up with that. I'm thinking it might be my signal strength...


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm with Forster.  Hacked it, unhacked it, rehacked it, read for hours every day.  Absolutely no problems.  Couldn't be happier.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I haven't had a single problem (so far) -- love it!


----------



## ErinS (Mar 7, 2009)

My mother-in-law, my mom and I each have a K2, and none have had problems yet.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Add me to the list of no problem-ers.


----------



## kindle2fan (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine has been good so far!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine is perfect and has been since Day One.  There hasn't been even a hint of problem with anything, not even Whispernet.  I love my Kindle 2 and couldn't be happier.

Adding this note:  Please do make this a poll as someone suggested.  The results will be interesting.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

No problems.

I haven't checked the sun issue yet.  It's still to cold and still not enough sun in MN.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

No problems with mine, I also read outside much of the time and have had no problems with the sun issue.


----------



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

Although I had originally requested a replacement because of minimal sun fade issue (more so, the fear that the fading would worsen over time) I ended up sending back the replacement as it had issues of its own (mostly cosmetic, but still....).  I am glad I kept my original and honestly have not noticed the sun fade issue much as I try to be in the shade anyway.  Other than that minor hiccup, I am THRILLED with my Kindle and could literally not live quite as happily without it.


----------



## birdlady (Mar 31, 2009)

Same here, no problems I too use mine every single day for hours a day both audio books and text.  No problems at all.  Most precious is running like a top.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

No problems on mine either, but then I've only had it for less than three weeks.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

No problems here with DivaMimi.


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

Poll is up - everybody vote!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I added a poll per the requests in this thread.

L


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I just got mine but so far, no problems at all. I would like to hack it to change the screensaver but since I am technically impaired, it will probably never happen.


----------



## pile of monkeys (Apr 1, 2009)

Catastrophic screen failure; awaiting replacement. Hoping I'll only need the one replacement.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I added a poll per the requests in this thread.
> 
> L


TY, should have done that to start with.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

No problems; have read in the sun a lot with no problems either.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

no problems what so ever


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Not a single problem. I still think that almost everyone with a problem says so but there are thousands out there with perfect kindles who just don't announce it and that's why it looks like there are so many bad ones. 

Melissa


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

ok I voted... thanks goodness I am in the norm.. I am so bad at jinxing myself (fingers crossed here....)  Hermione seems ok.  I have added the screensaver hack & font hacks & that in itself is a scary task to have me doing... LOL  She seems ok in the sun as well.  
so.....  Knock, knock, knock on wood we are good.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

After reading of all the issues that have arisen with others' K2s, I consider myself very lucky, mine has had no problems with ghosting or fading in sunlight, and the text is clear and distinct... although I did use tedsan's wonderful font hack, because I do prefer a non-serif font (Helvetica.)

I'm very happy with it


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My mom has K2.  She's not a member on here so I voted for her.  Her K2 is working great.  She's had it about a month.  She has not sun tested it.  I've asked her to on several occasions, but she says she doesn't sit in the sun so there's no reason.  
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

These numbers are what gives me hope that I'll finally get a good one as I send my third one back!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine has had no problems.  Though I wish the right next page button was quieter.  Its not worth sending it back to Amazon, because then with my luck I'd get one with both next page buttons loud.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Did I jinx myself my replying to this post.  I have had no issues with my K2 until this afternoon.     I was going to read during a short break when I was greeted with the page saying my K2 had no battery.  The K2 had been on the charger all night with whispernet off until earlier today.  Meaning that the little bit of activity (downloaded 5 books) today drained my battery totally?  This doesn't make sense to me.  Anyone else have this issue?  I typically keep whispernet off unless I am downloading.  I have no need for it to be on otherwise.  I've got it on the charger right now and the light is amber.  The battery shows to be charging but when I unplug the charger, it has an exclamation point.  I'm feeling a little miffed right now.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Not a single problem. I still think that almost everyone with a problem says so but there are thousands out there with perfect kindles who just don't announce it and that's why it looks like there are so many bad ones.
> 
> Melissa


Well, you're probably right, Melissa. Why would anyone speak up unless they were having a problem? (Except in this poll which is a good idea.) As the numbers above show almost 15% of the owners on this board who responded have had to replace their K2 at least once. That is quite a large number, actually, even though it is a very small sampling. Certainly enough for Amazon to address the problem which they have not.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

My Kindle seems to drain too quickly by using Whispernet . If I use it I have to charge it like every other day. I don't think it lasts long enough while just reading either. What is the amount of time a charge should last? 
Should I maybe turn it completely off? That is something I never do.
Kdawna


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been lucky up to this point, so far so good. Ive not had any sun fading issues, my screen contrast is good, etc. So I've been thrilled but I got my mom a K2 for mothers day it should be in tomorrow so I hope she is just as lucky with hers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Gidget isn't very old, but she seems to be a keeper so far.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

No problems with screen fade or anything else...knock wood.(I'm very superstitious!)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it often sounds like a bigger issue than it actually is, when you see postings about problems but then not much need to post if there is no problem. As this poll already proves, most K2's are fine, as is mine.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Knocking on wood I have had no major problem. once when I first recvied my kindle I had to restarted my kindle but that it, I didn't even have to call CS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

slh92462 said:


> Did I jinx myself my replying to this post. I have had no issues with my K2 until this afternoon.  I was going to read during a short break when I was greeted with the page saying my K2 had no battery. The K2 had been on the charger all night with whispernet off until earlier today. Meaning that the little bit of activity (downloaded 5 books) today drained my battery totally? This doesn't make sense to me. Anyone else have this issue? I typically keep whispernet off unless I am downloading. I have no need for it to be on otherwise. I've got it on the charger right now and the light is amber. The battery shows to be charging but when I unplug the charger, it has an exclamation point. I'm feeling a little miffed right now.


Stephanie, it is possible your kindle is indexing the 5 books you downloaded. That does tend to use up the battery. I'd let it charge over night and see if it seems normal in the morning. A reset might also be in order. Hopefully, that's all it is. . .

Ann


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

No problems for me!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

ain't gonna be broken anytime soon


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> These numbers are what gives me hope that I'll finally get a good one as I send my third one back!


You are having to send another one back, DD I thought the latest one was working for you...

L


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

No problems with mine and my text color looks great in and out of sunlight.


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

No problems with mine although truthfully I've only had Ira for about 2 weeks now. But the backgroud and font are fine for me; no eyestrain whatsoever. I haven't taken him outside yet either.


----------



## Stefano (Apr 14, 2009)

My first Kindle 2, I had to replace because the screen turned very dark and was unreadable after 2 weeks.  The second Kindle 2 fades in the sunlight.  I am working in Kabul, Afghanistan so I am keeping this one until I go back home then I'll decide if I will get this one replaced.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:



> You are having to send another one back, DD I thought the latest one was working for you...
> 
> L


Yep. It seemed fine until yesterday. I walked out of the gym where I was using it on the treadmill into the bright sun and it faded. It's not as bad as the first two, but definitely faded which made me afraid that it will get progressively worse since it has done so already. Again, Amazon says they'll send as many as they need to to get it right.

I posted about it in the older "sun fading" thread but it might have been buried. Didn't want to start a whole new thread on the same subject.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6435.msg154122.html#msg154122


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that DD.
I got mine on February 25th.
No problems at all.
No fading, No squeaky case, No separating corner, nada.
I am Sooooooo sorry about the problems that others are having.
But there appear to be a lot of good ones (I think?).


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Sorry to hear that DD.
> I got mine on February 25th.
> No problems at all.
> No fading, No squeaky case, No separating corner, nada.
> ...


Thanks, geoff. That's what I'm hoping too. If I didn't love this thing so much (I'm a K1 owner too), I would have given up a long time ago.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I said no problems because the only thing I have a problem with is minor and it is the charger not the Kindle -- my charger has to be just so to work - I figured out that if I put a piece of a spindle under the cord it holds it in the perfect spot -- I suppose I could call CS to get a new cord huh  

I decided against going in the sun to see if I have sun fade since the chance I will be in the sun reading is pretty slim - remember creature of the night here - sun allergy and all


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

rho said:


> I said no problems because the only thing I have a problem with is minor and it is the charger not the Kindle -- my charger has to be just so to work - I figured out that if I put a piece of a spindle under the cord it holds it in the perfect spot -- I suppose I could call CS to get a new cord huh


I have that same problem with my laptop. I've been putting off buying a new charger for sixty bucks because I'm not sure whether the contact problem is the fault of the charger or of the laptop. Short of ordering one and testing it and possibly having to send it back, anyone know of a way to test this?

If so, you could use the same technique to test the problem on your Kindle.... back on topic!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gosh Susan and Rho I hate to tell you this, but.....
In what you are describing it is almost always the connection that the cord plugs into and that connection is usually loose not around the cord end but on the connection of it to the (wait for it) motherboard.  In laptops such a simple thing turns out to be very expensive repair. and I would bet the same thing for the Kindle.  In the kindle2, there is no converter.  There is just the plug and the USB cord.  No working parts there to be fixed.  Unless there is a break in the fibers of the cord, there is nothing to go wrong.
Sometimes with laptop cords (which usually have external converters) the converter goes bad and so a simple and almost inexpensive repair can be made.  I made this once recently for my daughter on her Toshiba.  Went to Radio Shack and got the comparable unit and it worked.
But an earlier problem with an HP laptop required sending it away to have the MB replaced.
Rho, I would ask Amazon CS to replace your K2, if it were me.
Just sayin......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Gosh Susan and Rho I hate to tell you this, but.....
> In what you are describing it is almost always the connection that the cord plugs into and that connection is usually loose not around the cord end but on the connection of it to the (wait for it) motherboard.


That's what I suspected, just from visualizing (as a non-techie) how it works. Had I thought there was a good chance of it being the cord, I would have ordered one a year ago when this started.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I have had 5 replacements sent to me for sun fading (and an extra bonus with one replacement of sun fading and a creaky case).  I am keeping the replacement that fades the least because not only were screens fading, they were darker also.  If I truly can't adjust I will try again someday, but for now I'm going to make do with what I have.  But I really have Kindle envy for the people with the screens that stay the same in the sun!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> There's just no excuse for that. Either the problem is much worse than we thought, or they are just "recycling" replacements hoping that some people will just accept them.
> 
> The 2 replacements I sent back, I also sent pictures and an explanation of the fading issue, so hopefully those will be pulled and not put back into the "replacement pool."


I've asked CS several times if Amazon is aware of this problem. I finally got one today that told me, yes, they are working on it. Whether or not tha's true, I don't know. I told him that to work on it, they have to test it outside in bright sunlight and described the process to him. He was very understanding but I was probably wasting my breath. This is coming from one who has always been an avid Amazon supporter and customer. I have raved about their exemplary customer service. I am so disappointed that they have dropped the ball on this problem. They are still nice and accomodating on the phone, but it feels like we're going in circles with this thing.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I have that same problem with my laptop. I've been putting off buying a new charger for sixty bucks because I'm not sure whether the contact problem is the fault of the charger or of the laptop. Short of ordering one and testing it and possibly having to send it back, anyone know of a way to test this?
> 
> If so, you could use the same technique to test the problem on your Kindle.... back on topic!


I've gone through three laptop chargers in one year....I love my laptop...hate the faulty chargers!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I've gone through three laptop chargers in one year....I love my laptop...hate the faulty chargers!!


So maybe it's not the chargers after all?

What kind of computer do you have? I wonder if it's a common problem for a specific brand. Mine's an ultra-lightweight Vaio. Love it except for the charger hassle.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> So maybe it's not the chargers after all?
> 
> What kind of computer do you have? I wonder if it's a common problem for a specific brand. Mine's an ultra-lightweight Vaio. Love it except for the charger hassle.


Mine is a Compaq....my moms is Vaio...she only has a problem with the mouse. My sister has a HP and has the same problem with the charger.


----------



## Monica 2600 (Mar 4, 2009)

So far so no problems, be I keep have the feeling that I am waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

I've had my Kindle 2 since March. No problems here!


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

Eros has appeared to become some sort of local legend around here. Readable without hacking no ghosting, no fading, no problems at all. He's a god O.O


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My "other" is a very tiny little dot that is always there.  Annoying but not enough to want to take a chance on getting a replacement that fades in the sun or just has light ink.


----------



## BobH (May 6, 2009)

I am expecting to receive my 4th replacement today.  Each of my Kindles has had a sun fading issue and has been/will be returned for this reason.  I live in Atlanta and its difficult to be outside not in sun.  I've read of many cases where people have asked for replacements for this reason and received Kindles without this defect.  Hopefully, my new Kindle will be okay.  If not, I will send it back too.  For the majority of you who have never seen this, it is not imaginary.  On my first 2 kindles, the whole right side of the screen faded to the point of not being able to read; on the 3rd one, the fading occurred on the entire page.  I could just refresh the page after each page turn, or carry a piece of paper or something to cover the kindle before each page turn.  If it gets to the point where Amazon wants to write me off and give me my money back and make me kindleless, this is what I'll do.  Until then, I will continue to be stubborn.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

BobH said:


> I am expecting to receive my 4th replacement today. Each of my Kindles has had a sun fading issue and has been/will be returned for this reason. I live in Atlanta and its difficult to be outside not in sun. I've read of many cases where people have asked for replacements for this reason and received Kindles without this defect. Hopefully, my new Kindle will be okay. If not, I will send it back too. For the majority of you who have never seen this, it is not imaginary. On my first 2 kindles, the whole right side of the screen faded to the point of not being able to read; on the 3rd one, the fading occurred on the entire page. I could just refresh the page after each page turn, or carry a piece of paper or something to cover the kindle before each page turn. If it gets to the point where Amazon wants to write me off and give me my money back and make me kindleless, this is what I'll do. Until then, I will continue to be stubborn.


Bob,
Welcome to KindleBoards.
Sorry to hear about your problem. If you look around at the different threads here you will find photographs of just the problem you are describing. On the other hand, be encouraged to know that some of us have had "good" K2s and that there are many out there. You should absolutely keep sending back any units that are not right. There are also some that have squeaky cases and cases that do not completely close. So don't accept anything less than a good one. That's my opinion.
Just Sayin.......


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

Andra said:


> Mine has been fine. And it's even better since I got some pretty new fonts that are easier for me to read.
> Any problems have been personal adjustment problems going from my KK to the K2.


Where did you get the fonts from?


----------



## VarangianGuard (Apr 21, 2009)

I baby my K2 quite a bit...but no problems here!

(knock, knock, knock)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm shocked that 20% of voters have had a problem.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

SophieD said:


> Where did you get the fonts from?


Check out this thread. The link to the font install files is at the bottom of the first post. Installation instructions are on that external page as well.

Kindle 2 Font Testers - Please read


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I voted on behalf of one of my sisters who has a K2 but does not post here. So far, no problems with the K2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh. . .good idea. . . .I'll vote on behalf of my pastor who has had no problems. . . .

Ann


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I voted for DH who I am unable to entice to Kindleboards.  I kept asking him about fading, screen contrast, clicky buttons, wobby 5-way, etc. and he told me to quit trying to jinx his poor nekkid, uncovered, unnamed, dead-author screensaver K2!


----------



## PolarBZ (Feb 27, 2009)

I wish I could vote twice - I have two K2s and neither has had any problem.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Please make sure to vote in the poll in this thread if you haven't done so yet.
> 
> Thanks! and sorry to hear about your troubles. It only took me 3 tries to get a good one but I'm going to test it again when it's sunny to see if it "stays" good.


Wow....that is crazy!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

PolarBZ said:


> I wish I could vote twice - I have two K2s and neither has had any problem.


I think you should! One vote _per Kindle_ makes perfect sense.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Uh-oh... don't know about Kind's sister, but if Ann talks her pastor into becoming a Kindleboards member, we might have to stop commenting on textile draping.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

He already knows about KB. . . .don't think he's a member but I think he visits as a guest periodically. . . . .

Ann


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Personally know a few guys that frequent here but have no accounts registered.


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

Little less than 20% of the people have had to have their Kindle 2 replaced- thats's not good.  A doubt that Amazon had as many problems with the Kindle 1.  I thought first generation products are suppose to have the most "bugs" to be worked out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would take the poll results with a grain of salt. . .it's not a scientifically conducted survey.  It's just a survey of KB members who are willing to take a survey.  I'm not even sure KB members would be a statistically valid sample of the Kindling public at large.  We're obviously much smarter and dress our Kindles better.   

Also, one person's "dealbreaker" is another's "no big deal". . . .so all that really matters is "are you happy with the Kindle you got?  If not, were you able to get satisfaction from Amazon?"

I do feel for those who've gotten units that did not work as advertised. . . . it's a total bummer. . . .

Ann


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

Another thing to take into account is that often times people who've never had issues will not seek out a community for their product, which those with issues will.

A secondary effect of this is that people with issues tend to be more likely to note said issues than those without issues.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morpheus Phreak said:


> Another thing to take into account is that often times people who've never had issues will not seek out a community for their product, which those with issues will.
> 
> A secondary effect of this is that people with issues tend to be more likely to note said issues than those without issues.


I agree with you on that. But, another thing to consider is that the Kindle seems to be a device that folks just want to share the love about. So I think it's possible that higher than the usual number of people without problems, may have searched out this forum just because they wanted someone to gush over it with. Whether that balances out the "I have a problem" seekers is debatable.

Also, an awful lot of the folks here started with the K1 so they're able to compare. How many who have only ever seen a K2 think all is fine because they don't know there's anything better.

I'm not arguing at all. . . please understand. . . .just making some observations about people's perceptions and reactions. There are a lot of different factors to consider. . . . .one wishes Amazon would disclose some sales figures. . .or maybe it's time for Consumer Reports to do a piece on the Kindle!

(Hey, they have an article on the new one!: http://blogs.consumerreports.org/electronics/e-readers/)

Ann


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

Oh I can tell you weren't arguing Ann.

Right now I've never even laid eyes on a Kindle in person, but will be selling a few 'prized posessions' in order to finance one as a birthday present.

This means my PS3 (which is my only Blu-Ray player and that's all I use it for) is going bye bye later today *sighs*


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

I was all set to say my Kindle was perfect, until I woke up this morning and it won't wake up!  I have tried a hard reset and still nothing.  If I plug it in to my computer, I can see all the files.  Calibre recognizes it, but the screen will not wake up.  I called Kindle support and they are sending out a new Kindle.  I hope it doesn't have any fading problems.  I do find it amusing that it died with the Kindle dictionary screen saver showing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ms Deb, sorry to hear about your problem.  Glad CS responded quickly.  
Let us know how it turns out.
deb


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

So far I haven't had any serious problems.  I did have some trouble with an update that was trying to download and would just keep restarting my Kindle but it seems to have resolved itself for now but no physical problems to speak of!


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

No problem with "Elliot" so far.  Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Trekker. . . .I agree. . . .I was responding to someone who expressed surprise at the percentages.  I was not intending, in any way, to minimize the frustration of those who've had trouble. . . .only noting that the numbers should not be considered as true for anything but KindleBoard members.  We have no way of knowing whether the true failure rate for all purchasers is in fact near 20% or if it's more like 2%. . . . or more like 50%. . . .  .

Ann


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Can someone explain the sunfade issue? I haven't followed the K2 very much so I'm not familiar with this problem.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Can someone explain the sunfade issue? I haven't followed the K2 very much so I'm not familiar with this problem.


When some people have taken their Kindles out into the sun (a bright sunny day, think of reading at the beach), the print on the screen fades. Sometimes it is the whole entire screen, sometimes is it half or a third of the screen. Sometimes it gets worse as the person moves through the pages. The actual fading process seems to have some variation, but the upshot is that it makes the Kindle unreadable in the sun.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

crebel said:


> I voted for DH who I am unable to entice to Kindleboards. I kept asking him about fading, screen contrast, clicky buttons, wobby 5-way, etc. and he told me to quit trying to jinx his poor nekkid, uncovered, unnamed, dead-author screensaver K2!


LOL! Don't forget un-font hacked! This gave me a chuckle this morning.

My 5th K2 is due today. Everyone, wish me luck...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation. Weird that it would fade in the sun though.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I asked this on another thread, but think probably it's more appropriate here.  Does anyone have a clue why the screen fading has been an issue with K2 but is not an issue with the K1?  I know there are some differences in the two devices, but basically I would think the screen would be about the same.  Just wondering.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD and I were opining that part of the issue may be due to heat build up. . . there is an optimal operating temperature range. . .and that since the K2 has a metal back and is thinner, it may get hotter soonerthan the K1 so the fading is noticed sooner  -- less circulation inside the device maybe?

But that's pure speculation.

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann, I was thinking the same thing last night actually.  I was holding my K1 and realized it has a rubber portion on the back, where the K2s do not have that.  I wondered if that helped the temperature issue.
deb


----------



## HedgeHog (May 7, 2009)

I replace my first K2 after about 4 weeks. I took it on a trip to Key West in March and could not use it at all outside without the screen starting to fade and become unreadable.

It was replaced very quickly without any hassle.

Only two other problems I have had periodically.

1) I've had periodic reboots of the K2. Normally happens when reading some book and then I'll hit the NEXT_PAGE key. Nothing happens. I hit it again to make sure I really pressed it. Still nothing. Then the K2 after 10-15 seconds reboots, flashes the Home Page about 3 or 4 times and then all is okay again. Except my current location in the book I was reading has been lost and I have to page forward several times to get back to where I was.  I had this same problem with the first K2 so it does not seem unique to this one.

2) I've noticed that the pixels (?) where the top item on the home page are becoming lighter than the rest of the screen. I imagine this is because for most of the time, that item is "highlighted" as the current selection. Not sure how this will affect readability down the road.

Anyone else seen these issues?


----------



## Keyser Soze (Apr 24, 2009)

Maybe I just got lucky, but I haven't had any problems to speak of with my k2.  Hope I didn't just jinx myself.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Keyser Soze said:


> Maybe I just got lucky, but I haven't had any problems to speak of with my k2. Hope I didn't just jinx myself.


Lucky yes. But there really are a lot of us out here who have had no trouble.
It is just that those who have have been so disappointed (and rightly so) that that is what we focus on.


----------

